# ~The Fires of Battle: A Salamanders Roleplay~



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_"Into the Fires of Battle, Unto the Anvil of War!" _​~Salamanders Battlecry​
The Setting is the Planet Morfang, a Death World in the Ultima Segmentum, a planet that used to belong to the Astartes Chapter known as the Void Reavers. The Void Reavers were loyal to the Imperium until the Olympious Crusade, when their Chapter Master Rovannor, turned his back on the Emperor and pledged his alliance to the Ruinous Powers. He was not alone in that betrayal, for four whole battle companies of the Void Reavers followed their master. Those who resisted were cut down and slaughtered. 

So the Void Reavers set about a decade of slaughter, sacrificing the populace of Morfang to the Chaos Gods. In this decade, the Imperium ignored the pleas for help. 

For their bordes were beset on all sides. Abbaddon had recently launched his thirteenth Black Crusade, forcing the Imperials to send aid to Cadia. And such were the ferocity of recent Tyranid attacks, that the fleet sent to rescue the Imperial Citizens of Morfang was grounded into dust by Hive Fleet Leviathan. 

It was then that the Salamanders stepped in. The Salamanders Fourth Company, with elements from the Fifth reserve Company, and the First and Tenth, were sent to liberate Morfang and save the loyalists on the planet from destruction. Overall Commander was to be the Fourth Captain Xavi'san, The Master of the Fleet...

_Extract from the Chronichles of Fourth Captain Xavi'san_

Now that we've got the intro out of the way, here's the actual roleplay. As mentioned above, this Roleplay will feature the Fourth and Fifth Salamanders Company liberating Morfang from the archenemy. I am Xavi'san, and you are my command Squad. *I am looking for (Now ONE) member (s). No More. First come, first serve basis. Meaning if you are Fourth or later, you will NOT be included unless one person above you backs out. You may then speak to me.* 

*Name: (Make it fit the Salamanders and the 40k verse. That means NO Bob or Fred, sorry)* Fourth Captain Xavi'san (No First Name)
*Age: (Should Be Quite High, as you are all Veterans. 200ish)* 200
*Apperance:* Xavi'san Carries a Thunder-Hammer, named _Vulkan_, and a Storm Shield. He is granted Terminator Honours. He has many scars across his face, which is jet black. 
*History:* Fourth Captain Xavi'san was origanally part of Squad N'vanil. He was a sergeant of that Squad before saving his then-captain, Di'ker, from a Tyranid Trygon. However, Di'ker died of his wounds, his last words to appoint Titus as his successsor. Before joining the Salamanders, Xavi'san was originally named by another name, one that has long since been forgotten. However, he changed his name, to honour the glory of his tribe which he left behind.
*Equiqment:* A Thunder-Hammer, Storm Shield, Terminator Armour. Frag and Krak Grenades. Has a Bolt-Pistol as a side-arm. 
*Personality:* Xavi'san is sarcastic, loyal to the Emperor and would rather die than betray his comrades. He has often resorted to unorthadox tactics to achieve his goals, but each time they seem to be more effective than the last.

You may choose one of the following options:

*Option 1:* Power Weapon and Combat Shield (You Are the Company Champion. First Come, First Serve, rememeber!) *THIS HAS BEEN TAKEN BY WARSMITH7752*
*Option 2:* Company Standard and weapon of your choice from Bolt Pistol or Storm Bolter. (Gazzien has the honour of a Standard Bearer). As always, first come first serve, which will apply to ALL OF THE BELOW OPTIONS)
*Option 3:* Two weapons of your choice from the "Model Options" part in the Space Marine Codex. (Command Squad entry on page 132), or a Chainsword and a Bolt Pistol. (2 LIGHTNING CLAWS ARE GIFTED TO SNOWY). (COMBI-FLAMER AND A CHAINSWORD BELONGS TO BROGUTS)

*Roleplay Rules:*

1. No killing off other charachters, unless they request to be killed off. Doing so, you will be killed yourself.
2. You must reply to every single update. I will normally wait one week/two weeks for a new update. Otherwise your charachter will be killed off and I will let somebody else who is intrested in the Roleplay know.
3. Enjoy. The Aim of the Roleplay is to have fun.
4. Follow all Roleplay Rules, keep in charachter.
5. Post as much as possible (5 Sentances minimum. Read the Novels? Try to write like they do.)
6. Please, Please, PLEASE use proper English Grammar. 
7. Be committed. If you join, please don't back out unless necesarry.
8. Let me know if you are going away (Injure your charachter and have him sent to the sick bays before you leave, etc). 
9. Speak in charachter. However much you wish, Space Marines do not say, "Yo, dude! Look at my awesome new uber cool skateboard, man! totally pro!" 
10. No. You may not have the awesome killer weapon of destruction. (The next-door-neighbour's cat).

*PLEASE READ EVERY POST BEFORE POSTING YOUR CHARACHTER. WE DO NOT WANT REPEAT WARGEAR, REPEAT NAMES, TOO MANY PEOPLE.​*
-BoK


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Just thought I should point out, that name isn't fitting for Salamanders. They have names like Dak'ir and Tsu'gan.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, changed. Anyone In? 

-BoK


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd like to join as the company champion

Name: vil'turn

Age: 411

Apperance: vil'turn wears very damaged green power armour. He has sculpted his own caff armour so it looks as if its on fire. He has mkVIII power armour with a pair flaming wings and a salamander icon where the chet eagle would normally be. He has onyx black skin and gowing red eyes just as all salamanders do, he has completely shaved his hair off. His power sword it longer than normal (Forged by vil'turn himself)to suit his fighting style. He wears a drakescale cloak and loincloth.

History: Born on nocturn vil'turn is a stauch follower of the premethian cult. He was taken into the salamanders scout program when he was cought outside the city gates when mount deathfire erupted. He was saved by terminator clad salamander. After gaining his blackcarapace Vil'was put into 4th company. after 50 years of service vil was put into one of the chapters assault squads after showing great close combat potential agaist a mob of ork nobs saving his seargant by cutting over half of them down with his long two handed chainsword. After roughly 100 years of service in the assault squad he was promoted to seargent of his sqaud. it was the naxt battle vil'turn served in that di'ker died. When titus was promoted to captain vil'turn was promoted to company champion

Equiqment: long double bladed power sword frag and krak grenades.

Personality: Vil'turn has an uncanny ability to not realise when he is beaten and he will fight on whtever the circumstances. He has no time for whiners and complainers. He is a staunch follower of the promethian cult.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

An important note, the Salamanders do not and never have had ten companies as codex astartes adherent chapters do. The Salamanders are made up of seven companies consisting of about one hundred and forty marines, with the first still being the veteran company and the seventh being the scout company. (The fifth and sixth companies of te Salamanders are reserve companies, unlike codex chapters who would have the fifth as the last battle company and the sixth through ninths as reserve companies.)

Their company organization is based around the seven large population centers of their homeworld; each company has a base in one of these cities and for the most part it is from these places that they draw a large number of recruits for the chapter.

In regards to age, a marine who is one hundred can be a veteran, a marine who is two hundred can be a veteran. Three and four hundred years old is getting up their for many chapters, as at the upper end of five hundred an eye must be kept on the marine, because from that point on there is chance that his body will begin to degrade and he can become a liability in a battle company; to which he is moved to a reserve or the scout company to pass on his experience to the new members of the chapter. (Bearing in mind the marine in question has to make it that long.)


Don't feel as if you have to lower the veteran age bit; but a rule of thumb I have always gone by for age and experience is the following: figure the aspirant is a scout by 23-27 (taking into account a decade of training and going through the process to become a space marine minus the black carapace), tac on another 3-6 years before becoming a battle brother (this puts the marine at 26-33 as a new space marine, not just a scout), then add on 100-130 more years of combat and by then you should have yourself a veteran of dozens or even hundreds of battles. Doing that, you can have a veteran, who could legitimately be considered a veteran space marine, that is about 125-165.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

warsmith: you're in.

darkreever: thanks, and a rep for helping me out. (EDIT: I need to spread the rep around before I can rep you again, apparently). Also, Warsmith, you can take out the Combat Shield. 

-BoK


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I want in

Name: Sa'orn

Age: 214

Appearance: Sa'orn wears his armour with pride, it is scorched from the over use of flamers and meltaguns, but Sa'orn has altered this by making a black scorch in the centre of his chest and spreading it out, becoming finer and finer and he then outlined the mark with gold, this mark is in the shape of the Imperial Aquilla.

He also has the neck and head of a Salamander engraved into his armour that runs from his waist to his neck, where it stops, it is then completed when he dons his healmet, with the head of a Salamander on the back of his helmet with fire washing over the front of it. He isn't bald like a lot of the members of Salamanders and has short cropped black hair, he also has a red mark on his cheek where his flamer was hit by a bullet and exploded in his face.

History: Sa'orn was born in Nocture but he was orphaned by his parents as they realised that he was a curse to their family, he was never going to be a salesman or a buisnessman, he always dreamed of being in the Guard, his parents abbandoned him and he trained hard in the lower levels of a Hive city, he forgets which one, knowing only that he was found by an Arbite and was not put on trial or killed but instead he was turned into a Space Marine. He was in the fourth company for a number of years and when he finnaly got the promotion to First Company he took some time to think about it, during that time another member of the fourth company Command Squad was killed and Sa'orn was requested by the Captain to join the Command Squad.

Equipment: Sa'orn favoured equipment is a pair of Lightning Claws, even thought they are disliked by the chapter

Personality: Sa'orn is an outgoing Marine, he shares stories of his exploits with fellow Marines and is known to point out faults and flaws in Marines combat styles, making him the ridicule of many recomendations to train Scouts, he dreads the day he becomes so frail he can't refuse. He is determined to win and will fight on no matter how many lives it costs in the process. Onwards for Vulkan and the Emperor is his creed and he fights by it for the rest of his years


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard Snowy. We need three more people.

-BoK


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Bump, I need more people on this, please! .

-BoK


----------



## gazzien (Jun 6, 2010)

*I would like to play*

Name: Tsar'gan
Age: 191
Appearance: Shining red Power Armour with blue and white crackleing flames painted swarming up his left leg, spreading to the right leg and lower left arm, and carries a blue and red Storm Bolter and the Chapter Standard.
History: Tsar'gan's father was a Salamander, and when he was still a newer salamander Tsar'gan was a sole survivor of a Dark Eldar raid, on an outpost he was guarding with his father and the 7th Chapter. He survived to pilot his way through an asteroid belt to reach the planet Nocturne with the help of the the rest of the Salamanders, though some died from their injuries, including his father. He simply uses his father's name, to honor him. After landing on Nocturne he regrouped with the Salamanders.
Equipment: Storm Bolter, Chapter Standard, Red/Blue Power Armour.
Personality: Tsar'gan seems cold, calculating, and ruthless, willing to kill at an order, but if you can get under his skin, he will open up and become a loyal friend. He believes that the Salamanders are his only family, and would die rather than see them suffer. He attempted to learn medicine, but only learnt a small amount before giving up. When asked why he trained so hard and volunteered for so many "suicide" missions, he replied "I would rather be hurt than watch my battle-clan brothers be harmed."
*There it is, I hope you like it/him!*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well okay, nice work, however you may want to edit the History to make it more a bit realistic. Tsar'gan the only survivor of an attack on his tribe, goes out and attacks the tribe who killed his single handedly with no weapons, but is wounded and the Salamanders rescue him? 

Just a thought, welcome aboard. Now we need two.

-BoK


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a note, chapters do not just take anyone as far as aspirants go; doesn't matter if a descendant of yours was a space marine or not. Plus, a 4-5 year old being taken by the chapter to be eventually made into a marine? They wouldn't even be able to start making him into a marine for 8-9 years at least. Its a chapter of space marines, what would they do with him until then?


Also, Necron raid where he was the sole survivor? gazzien, it is possible to have a good character who does not stand out like a sore thumb from moment one; its actually better to have a 'normal' character with quirks because it is through character development and interaction that he will grow and be the most interesting.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Name: Sar'zhulgiin
Age: 357
Appearance: He wears a dark green suit of power armor. With purity seals and litanies all over it, he was recommended for chaplain, but was found too focused on his duty as a veteran to take the offer. His bright red eyes and scorching black skin complete his visage of the emperor's wrath.
History: Sar'zhulgiin was a member of the 6th company for two hundred years, he was inducted into the first company when he fought off two salamanders from his squad while they were doing rounds. 
wargear:Combi flamer, chainsword
personality:Focused, fanatical, angry these words describe Sarzhulgiin on a good day. He hates everyone who is not a space marine, nor have endured the pain he has, what was that pain you ask? Even he has forgotten.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard. One More Member and we can start the roleplay.

-BoK


----------



## gazzien (Jun 6, 2010)

*Edited*

Edited his backstory, should be more normal now.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, that sounds alright, thanks. One more person needed, folks! .

~Bane of Kings


----------



## gazzien (Jun 6, 2010)

Any other hints as to what it will be like?
-Tsar'gan/Gazzien


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, you'll have to wait and find out. Lots of action should be expected though. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## gazzien (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you eventually just going to start it, even if we don't get another person?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I probably will, I'll wait like until saturday, if not, I'll begin the RP.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*No need, you have your last man.*

You've been know to have a good RPG thread, so I will join you. Please let me know what you think of my character and if any changes will need to be made.


Name: Shri'kia

Age: 192

Apperance: Shri'kia is a gruff looking, battle-scarred veteran. Scars dominate his face and body, as well as a decent beard. Also, he has a nasty scar across his left eye, which is bionic, that he received fighting a Chaos Dreadnought(which he decimated). He has 2 service studds and pletny of sacred marks of battle to comemorate his many campaigns.

History: Shri-kia is shrowded in much mystery since he cam to command the 7th platoon of the 6th Company. Origionally hailing from an Outer Rim world in the Ultima Segmentum, he rose quickly through the ranks of the novice, and was quickly inducted from there. Initialy, as before, he rose to the rank of Captian, until the incidient that made him famous occured. In the Battle of the Periguina Gulf, near Cadia, he lead a squad into an infested ship filled with deamon spawn of Nurgle, Lord of Disease. He was the only one to return alive, and rumors circulate of the great and terrible things that befell him. Unfortuantly, he hit his commander in the face for a grave insult against the men he lead aboard the ship at the breifing after the battle. However, due to his reputation as a fighter, he was bumped down two ranks instead of executed. Since then, he has been on a mission of hate and repentence towards those he lost and towrads his enemies he seeks vengence upon. 

Equiqment: Adamantine Cloak(color Green with black trim), Artificer Armour, Bionic Eye(left) and leg(left), 3 Purity Seals, 2 Bolt Pistols, Axe of Sharginrium, Fragg Gernade

Personality: Shri-kia is extremely loyal to the Emporer, and very zealous in his religious beliefs. He believes in never leave a man behind, and finishs the mission no matter the price. He is very closed to most except those who he becomes friends with. In friendship, hes very laughable, and a kind soul. On the outside he's a determined, cold-stone killer who follows orders and never lets others insult his honor, or the honor of his men.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, cool, welcome aboard, although you have to change the Sergeant to a member of Xavi'san's Command Squad. .

First update'll start on the weekend, monday at the latest, hopefully. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, i'll leave him as a battle-brother, can you get this started any earlier???


----------



## gazzien (Jun 6, 2010)

oh man, i just signed up for this, then realized that im on like 1, 1.5 week trips all this summer. ah well, shouldnt be a too terrible impact (i hope)


----------



## gazzien (Jun 6, 2010)

I am beginning to wonder _which_ monday he meant....
:cray:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

how am i suposed to jump back in the the action? heroicly charge into battle unaccompanied and fight my way to you or do i wait untill you are finished fighting and come back to the ship and i join you then?


----------



## gazzien (Jun 6, 2010)

... probably first, though i havent seen any action on this thread for over 1 month


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

That doesnt sound very promising, im going to wait until the gm returns to decide.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Seeing as Bane_of_Kings has not only been on today, but has even tossed up a review for a book; have any of you bothered to PM him and find out whats going on? Or are you all just idly standing by and waiting for him to return of his own accord.


----------

